

Elon Musk Wants to Clear Up a Few Things - obeone
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/elon-musk-clear-things/story?id=30978448

======
srdev
That doesn't really answer much. Is he claiming the email is out of context or
simply fabricated? Either one sounds a bit bullshitty to me.

